# Duramax



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

How about a 2013 Duramax as opposed to a 2015 6.7 Ford? About the same in power, pulling, longevity and fuel mileage?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

'15 Ford hands down. No comparison in my opinion.

Ford tows more, has more power, and will more than likely get better mpg.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a 13' Duramax and love it. I've had it hooked to some big arse loads and handled it flawlessly. I can get 19-20 mpg unloaded on interstate all day long. 50,000 miles in 18 months and haven't spent a dime on it outside of a fuel filter, air filter, and oil changes.


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

My dad has owned Fords since 1995 with no problems until he bought a 2005 with the 6.0. Yup, head gasket problems but luckily he had extended warranty. While it was in the shop getting fixed he went and bought 2013 Chevy 3500 4x4 dually after speaking with several other RVers that have them. He is retired and full time travels so the truck pulls that weight 95% of the time. He said he is very impressed with the Duramax with Allison combo. He bought the LTZ and its his first loaded out truck to buy. He said he def would buy another Chevy over a Ford. Im not brand loyal at all, just passing my dads experience with the Duramax on. Btw, he has about 35k miles on truck now so its still very new but like I said, it pulls weight ALL the time.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

DSL_PWR said:


> '15 Ford hands down. No comparison in my opinion.
> 
> Ford tows more, has more power, and will more than likely get better mpg.


I'll give you the having a little more power and being able to tow a little better, but no way the Ford wins on mileage.


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

You can't beat the ride of a Chevrolet. Until Ford or Dodge offers an independent front suspension in a diesel, I'll stick with a duramax.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Look at a new '15 Duramax. I have had one since April and am extremely pleased with it.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

MIKE S. said:


> You can't beat the ride of a Chevrolet. Until Ford or Dodge offers an independent front suspension in a diesel, I'll stick with a duramax.


Real trucks have straight front axles...


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, REAL shatty riding trucks...:biggrin


----------



## CKing (Oct 25, 2013)

*What model?*



cgmorgan06 said:


> Look at a new '15 Duramax. I have had one since April and am extremely pleased with it.


 Just curious about whether you bought the 3/4 ton or 1 ton and SRW or DRW.

What mileage are you getting?

I am getting ready to pull the trigger on one


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> Real trucks have straight front axles...


Your like a paid spokesman for Ford. Lmao!!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*And death wobble*



DSL_PWR said:


> Real trucks have straight front axles...


Just traded in the ford due to Incurable death wobble . :headknock


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

CKing said:


> Just curious about whether you bought the 3/4 ton or 1 ton and SRW or DRW.
> 
> What mileage are you getting?
> 
> I am getting ready to pull the trigger on one


I bought a 1 ton srw long bed. 17+ mpg on the highway. 8.5-9 mpg pulling my 34' boat.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a 14 duramax 3/4 ton. I have almost 10k miles on it now. I have towed a 24ft boat to SPI and back and got 11 to 12mpg. I dont have the lightest foot. I kept it in the low to mid 80 range most of the ride.
I just drove it to Destin and back 609 miles each way. I averaged over 18 all the way there and that was sitting in baton rouge for an hour and a half in traffic.
I averaged close to 19 on the way back.
The ride is smooth.
I have never owned a ford so I cant tell you the positives or negatives.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Make sure you get 3:73 gears if you buy a DRW truck because they do come with 4:10's also. 3:73 DRW 10 towing and 18 highway, 4:10 DRW 7-8 towing and 12-13 highway. I have 2 trucks one with 4:10 and one with 3:73. The 4:10's will accelerate faster with less shudder vibration under load but 70 mph rpm is 2400 where 3:73 rpm at 70 is 1800. Duramax get best mpg at 1750 rpm highway speeds. Also both mine are 4x4.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

MIKE S. said:


> Yeah, REAL shatty trucks...:biggrin


^^^^ This, big time ^^^


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

I have had over sized tires and leveling kits on all my Fords and never had anything like that. And my current truck is a 2012 F350 SRW 8' bed FX4. It is one one of the best riding ticks I have ever owned. 87,600 miles and 2 years old. Only problem is exhaust temp sensors, I have had 2-fail. I just picked up 2-of these to keep in the console, easy to change and will get you out of a bind if you are in BFE and one goes out.


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

Uhmm....how many diesel engines has Ford gone through in last 10 years? Been only Duramax in Chevy. Wonder which one got it right? Fresh popcorn kickin' back.


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

DmaxRojo said:


> Uhmm....how many diesel engines has Ford gone through in last 10 years? Been only Duramax in Chevy. Wonder which one got it right? Fresh popcorn kickin' back.


Yes... but how many Duramax's?

LB7
LLY
LBZ
LMM
LML

Any several of them had severe problems too!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Can't compare 13 to a 15. That 15 is NICE. I do want to ride in a 15 duramax though. Now days I don't think you can make the wrong choice with a new truck


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

FishOnOne said:


> Yes... but how many Duramax's?
> 
> LB7
> LLY
> ...


Everyone was built off the same and changes in emissions requirements. All 6.6's. lmao try again


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

oOslikOo said:


> Everyone was built off the same and changes in emissions requirements. All 6.6's. lmao try again


My point exactly!


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Buy what your budget will support comfortably as you will be pleased either way you go.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

DmaxRojo said:


> My point exactly!


The 6.7 ford engine is based off the 6.uh oh? Scary


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I have the 2015 Chevy HD3500 4x4 6.6 duramax SRW LTZ and people who ride in the truck ask me if it is a diesel and can't get over how smooth and quiet it is. It pulls 14,000lbs nice down the road. I have averaged 16-17mpg empty and have never calculated my towed mpg.


----------



## Blueangels (Sep 30, 2013)

I have an LB7 2003 Duramax with 230,000 miles on it. Great motor and trans in my opinion. What transmissions do you see majority in commercial vehicles? Allisons. Isuzu puts alot of motors in commercial vehicles as well. 

Ford makes most of their parts in house which has its advantages. A friend at work bought a 2012 F-350 CC LW SRW and loves the ride and power. Any truck is going to have its issues and quircks. Test drive them all and the best one that fits your budget. Keep the fluids clean and fuel filter changed and it'll last you a long time.


----------

